# took our first bull calf to the processor the other day



## GLENMAR (Apr 14, 2019)

Getting our first Scottish Highland meat soon. Our guy was 28 mos. Hanging weight 366 lbs. Small by most standard breeds I know, but great for the 2 of us. Should still be a bit over 200 lbs of take home beef.
He loaded on the trailer great and got off calmly. Can't get any easier then that.

Here's an older photo of him. He was our second calf born on the farm.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2019)

Can't wait to hear how he tastes!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 14, 2019)

Me too. All grass fed natural beef. I can't wait. Between the beef, goat milk and cheese from the Nubians this year, and the veg garden, we should not have to buy much
at the grocery store.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 14, 2019)

That makes all the hard work worth it!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2019)

Nothing like your own home grown beef.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2019)

GLENMAR said:


> Getting our first Scottish Highland meat soon. Our guy was 28 mos. Hanging weight 366 lbs. Small by most standard breeds I know, but great for the 2 of us. Should still be a bit over 200 lbs of take home beef.
> He loaded on the trailer great and got off calmly. Can't get any easier then that.
> 
> Here's an older photo of him. He was our second calf born on the farm.
> ...



Do you know what live weight was?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2019)

No don't know live weight. I only fed him corn and grain the last 2 weeks. I should have started earlier. But he's grass fed and all natural.
Very slow maturing breed, but you know, I think it will be enough beef for us to last 2 yrs.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 2, 2019)

Picked up just under 220 lbs. I'm glad he was not a big guy, because the freezer is FULL. We had custom labels made with our farm name, address and phone number.
The cart rack thing was full of meat, we were in the process of loading it.


----------



## animalmom (May 3, 2019)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2019)

Nothing makes you proud like serving a meal of your own meat.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2019)

Yes. And we know how he was raised. Can't wait to try it next week. I'm off for a few weeks waiting for goat babies. I plan on doing a lot of cooking.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2019)

We’ll be waiting on a report! With pictures of course.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 25, 2019)

Burgers were great. Still trying some of the other cuts.


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2019)

Pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 25, 2019)

Ok  Here you go.




 





 


These are soup bones that I had originally ordered for the dog. Then I SAW them!!


Have not tried them yet.


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2019)

That hamburger looks YUMMY! Soup bones, so good for soup base, the marrow makes a rich broth.


----------

